# WIP Hive Fleet Phalanx



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

So my paints finally arrived yesterday and I got cracking with the painting today. Not happy with the brown base for my bone colored chitten but that will be redone, and I'm unsure of the red. See what you think.

View attachment 959935048


View attachment 959935049


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

this looks like a good start indeed!

what paints are you using?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the red is a bit uneven and too saturated, but I expect that as the project moves along it might get re-blended and shaded.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> I think the red is a bit uneven and too saturated, but I expect that as the project moves along it might get re-blended and shaded.


I actually just painted the red on in a hurry to see what it would look like. Not sure if I'll even keep it yet cause I want to see how it contrasts with the bone carapace when thats done :grin:


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Zetronus said:


> this looks like a good start indeed!
> 
> what paints are you using?


I'm using Vallejo Game colors and whats left of my GW paints.

gw - Regal blue
Inky Blue
Ultra Marine Blue
Magic Blue
wolf grey for the very edges

View attachment 959935055


View attachment 959935056


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Started the base greens which should end up more turquoise by the end :grin:
View attachment 959935057


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

this is looking great, and my next Army is going to be Nids =)


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Sweet the swarm grows Muh ha ha:laugh:

View attachment 959935058


View attachment 959935059


Thats the green done so now on to the bone and details:biggrin:


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Moved onto the carapace last night, still got a couple of layers to go but it's looking good. Detailing after that. Anyone got any suggestions what color my AD and Toxin sacs should be?

View attachment 959935076


View attachment 959935077


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Toxin sacks should be bright green, stereotypical acid colour. Adrenals I would do purple.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

My only concern would be that the colors don't work with my scheme, the green would be all good just not sure on the purple


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Just something that contrasts, you want them to know you have adrenal glands.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

good point :biggrin:


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

The Bone carapace is all finished so onto the fine details now and the red sharp bitz :biggrin:

View attachment 959935083


View attachment 959935084


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Pretty much all I got to do is the base, which is why I don't have the arms on. I also need to get some yellow paint cause I'm not happy with the Toxin sacs and Adrenal glads. I'll fix them up when I get some more 

View attachment 959935094


View attachment 959935095


View attachment 959935096


View attachment 959935097


View attachment 959935098


View attachment 959935099


View attachment 959935100


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

The basing has begun while I wait for my new paints to arrive.

All purpose filler straight onto the base followed but sand glued in patches and finally the Earth undercoat. This stuff is amazing and saves me heaps of time :grin:

View attachment 959935114


View attachment 959935118


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Base all coated so waiting a day for it to dry before I add the Steppe grass and maybe snow we shall see.

View attachment 959935132


View attachment 959935133


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

I glued the arms on last night, it was my intention to show him moving forward with the arms but not sure if I captured it . 

Also I added some goop to the mouth and tongue with some epoxy resin.

Paint's should arrive tomorrow so I'll do the toxin sacs and fix the adrenal glads before giving it a gloss spray coat. :biggrin:

View attachment 959935144


View attachment 959935145


View attachment 959935146


View attachment 959935147


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

The Tervigon is finished, eyes TS and AG all painted. I've just picked up a battle box this morning so will get cracking into that.  

Also got myself Warhammer Island of Blood so will be started a Skaven WIP very shortly ha ha.

View attachment 959935173


View attachment 959935174


View attachment 959935175


View attachment 959935176


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Some awesome painting very clean and great colours, impressive base too! very good attention to detail and love the actual saliva dripping from that ugly maw  heres a tickle of rep


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

So she is all done and here are the final photo's. Next up 16 Termi's!! I undercoat tomorrow and make a start :biggrin:

View attachment 959935204


View attachment 959935205


View attachment 959935206


View attachment 959935207


View attachment 959935208


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Started the first 8 termi's today! Over painting them now, I might do some more tonight or tomorrow we shall see

View attachment 959935210


View attachment 959935211


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

So I've been doing pretty well today with the painting and now this first lot of termi's just needs the bone color finished off and the eyes painted. After that I'll base them on onto batch number 2!!

View attachment 959935217


View attachment 959935218


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

That Tervigon is AWESOME! I like how she turned out, and your Termagants are coming along nicely as well.

Have some rep


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feed back I really appreciate it. I like my color scheme but it's very time consuming and with my army needing some 150 Termi's I can see myself getting sick of the sight of them ha ha. Still I enjoy the painting so it's all good


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

try alternating between models so switch between tervigons and others may help the boredom haha i feel your pain when i painted 200 orks when i was at apocalypse size haha!


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Yeah I think I'll be doing that lol. I got eight more undercoated after this lot then it's Hormi's :biggrin: So many little guys to get through


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Right so all painted and half way through the basing, have to wait until the morning to paint the bases. It'll take a good portion of the day to dry from that. Varnish then grass and done!!! 

And onto the next 8 lol.

View attachment 959935229


View attachment 959935230


View attachment 959935231


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

So here's the finished Termi's . 8 More to go for the brood.

View attachment 959935261


View attachment 959935262


View attachment 959935263


View attachment 959935264


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm loving the colour scheme and your painting does them justice. Keep up teh good work

Rev


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

TheReverend said:


> I'm loving the colour scheme and your painting does them justice. Keep up teh good work
> 
> Rev


Thanks!! :biggrin: It takes alot of time to pump ot each lot so I hope it's worth it lol. With I bit of luck I won't get sick of this painting technique.:laugh:


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Yet more Termi's!!! Just have to do the bone and base them 

View attachment 959935302


View attachment 959935303


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Ok so I finally got all the Termi's painted, varnished and based. I pieced together my Gene's to do but had to cut the god awful things that stick up on the bases off!!! What the hell were they about?!?!? Anyways I've undercoated them and am about to start cracking on painting them while I wait for my new paints to arrive for my Skaven. I also ordered some Vallejo Liquid gold and brush cleaner from the UK . It really is the best gold paint you can get IMO so it is a must! Anyway here are the pics of MOM and Children lol.

View attachment 959935355


View attachment 959935356


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Truly a beautiful fleet (that's if you can call Tyrainds that)

The effort to see all these on the battlefield will be worth it's weight in gold. Swarm armies are tough going (trust me on that one) but the reward is even more satisfying. 

Have some well deserved rep. Following this thread with interest.

Zero Effect


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Zero Effect said:


> Truly a beautiful fleet (that's if you can call Tyrainds that)
> 
> The effort to see all these on the battlefield will be worth it's weight in gold. Swarm armies are tough going (trust me on that one) but the reward is even more satisfying.
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I spend so much time on the small guys it's boarder-line insane:shok: lol. It will be worth it when I'm done though (At least I keep telling myself lol). I need to source 2 Hive Guards and I got enout for 500-600pts competitive playability :biggrin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

They look really good.

The flat and clean look isn't my favorite style, it almost is cartoony, but I know the skill it takes to be that precise.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> They look really good.
> 
> The flat and clean look isn't my favorite style, it almost is cartoony, but I know the skill it takes to be that precise.


Thanks!! You nailed it with the cartoony look cause thats what I was going for :biggrin:. 

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

So the first 3 coats are on the stealers now 

Let me say that it's tedious work!! These models are well detailed lol.

View attachment 959935395


View attachment 959935396


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Right I've been a bit slow on the painting cause I've had alot going on but here is the top coat for the blue done anyway . Also the paint arrived for my Skaven yesterday so after these Stealers are finished I might do some Clanrats of something .

View attachment 959935454


View attachment 959935455


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

So all the hard work is done now . I just have to finish the bone work and base em!!

View attachment 959935470


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Ok so here they are with the final paintwork and basing is next .

I tried drybrushing on the white highlights for the bone hoping to save myself time. It definately saved time but I'm not happy with the outcome. It's fine for the tabletop though so will leave it as is, next time I'll go back to how I was doing it .

Anyways here they are :

View attachment 959935516


View attachment 959935517


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well I def have to say that I like the way the Genestealers turned out, I personally think they looks better then the guants.

Well done.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Thanks alot!! They are a much more detailed figure though and it was painful painting these this way.

Well I take a break from the nids once these are based to work on my Skaven clan


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Here are the stealers all based up, now I leave this for some time as I wait for 6ed to be here 

View attachment 959935618


View attachment 959935619


----------

